# Why for me get wind-knots?



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

I've never really had an issue with wind-knots before using bog-standard braid like fireline. But ever since I started using 4lb and 8lb Toray braid I can't take a trick. Tight, un-tangleable wind knots on even the best of casts. How and why does this happen? Is there anything I can do to improve it? The way I cast or spool it?

The braid is the best quality I have owned. Consistantly woven, no discolouration, smaller diameter than basically anything else on the market, casts like silk. Is it just too thin and supple?


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Most common cause of wind knots IMHO is over spooling the line, and winding the line on too loose (e.g slack line, not under tension).

this would be where i look first.

The new, (presumably) more supply braid may be winding on too loose?

Sometime i note certain braid and runner combos have a higher rate of the line hooking up on a runner too, but this is less likely i think.

Remember the old trick when you do need to get it out. Put the whole knot your mouth, lube continuously with spittle and pull the ends, 90% will come out unscathed. If it get too hot in yout mouth you have likely caused too much friction from insufficient lube and damaged the line.

Best of luck


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Levi.

Special thanks for this advice which I'm sure I can take to the bedroom as well as dealing with wind-knots.



Levi said:


> Remember the old trick when you do need to get it out. Put the whole knot your mouth, lube continuously with spittle and pull the ends, 90% will come out unscathed. If it get too hot in yout mouth you have likely caused too much friction from insufficient lube and damaged the line.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

:twisted:

between Big Gee and myself we've got it covered... you want it tight but not too tight, and plenty of lube. Should have you sorted!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Try this...






trev


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Lucas is pretty excited about helping spool up.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good advice by Levi above. I reckon it is most likely loose line being wound on, either during jerky/erratic retrieves, or right at the start of the retrieve while you're taking up the slack after your lure has hit the water. To help eliminate loose line at the start of the retrieve I always:
-Flip the bail arm manually (IMO everyone should do this anyway)
-Give the line a little pull to straighten it out, and locate the line onto the roller

Something else which helps a lot (but which is a pain to do while you're fishing) is to bust out a long cast every few minutes, and just retrieve the lure quickly and steadily to get everything nice and tightly spooled again (or even retrieve under light finger tension).



bildad said:


> Lucas is pretty excited about helping spool up.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Some braids are worse than others. Since switching to power pro I've never had a problem. The tip about flip bail arm over manually and pulling a little line off the spool against the drag helps too


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Levi said:


> : you want it tight but not too tight, and plenty of lube.


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Mate I'm no expert by any means but what the other guys have said is pretty much what solved my wind knot problems. I was using 10pm fins braid and nearly every second cast I was having to undo or cut the line so I spooled it up tighter and although it happened less it still occurred so I stripped the line off and put power pro on never had one since.



> To help eliminate loose line at the start of the retrieve I always:
> -Flip the bail arm manually (IMO everyone should do this anyway)
> -Give the line a little pull to straighten it out, and locate the line onto the roller


I never even realized until I read this but I remember my old man teaching this to me as a kid and now I do it without even realizing it's happening haha. But good advice none the less.

Cheers munro


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

When I first used braid I got wind knots all the time. I can't remember my last one. I have no idea what has changed.
I only ever use fireline.
I always do what squidder said. Just habit.

If I do get one I just squeeze the lige very tight between my thumb nail and index finger and pull the line through. Never ceases to amaze me how the knot just dissapears.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Just to follow up, I've re-spooled and made sure it's a lot tighter than I had it initially and it seems to have made a bit of a difference. I think I need to accept some knots given the line, but I'm getting far fewer.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Update from me. Famous last words. I got a huge one on Wednesday casting light poppers in the wind. I was using 2yo 4lb fireline (i.e. cotton)However, my thumbnail technique worked again.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Maybe I missed it, but don't try and retrieve line against the drag. Turning the handle as the fish is pulling will only twist your line. Or switch to overhead reels and start a whole other set of problems.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Overfilled spools and loose line have smashed me in the past. Once those lessons were learned the hard way I've managed to reduce the instance of wind knots to just a few isolated occasions. Often when I am using ultra light plastics and they don't really give me any tension to wind against or when using surface lures and taking up the slack between bloops etc. Both of these situations can be negated by running the line between your fingers to provide some tension, but I sometimes forget and then the swearing starts.


----------

